# Hornets New Jerseys



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's a pic of Hornets guard, Bryce Drew in their new jersey:









I don't like it too much, it looks more like a minor league jersey than an NBA jersey. Hopefully they won't be as ugly as the Suns jerseys up close.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I dunno, it doesn't look that bad to me.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

i hate em. i wanna see the color ones though. anyone got a pic of the new kinds colored unis?


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

i don't like em. they're too boring. those people that made those sure were creative. but usually the road jerseys look better. so...hopefully that's the case here.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Looks like the old New Orleans Jazz jersey to me. Going retro.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't know why. But many NBA teams went to those 70's style jerseys when futuristic-design is more suitable in this era. May be just me, I hate that when the Suns and Sonics changed their jerseys. NBA designers are just terrible. :devil:


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

If only the Nets got some new jerseys. Then we could talk about New Jersey's new jerseys.

Shroombal, give me some bananas.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't think it is so much the jersey but as Bryce Drew in the jersey... that makes it 10x worse!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> If only the Nets got some new jerseys. Then we could talk about New Jersey's new jerseys.
> 
> Shroombal, give me some bananas.


Agreed!:bbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :banana:


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I don't think it is so much the jersey but as Bryce Drew in the jersey... that makes it 10x worse!


Good point...white on white hasn't looked good since Cousy.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

How come they didn't get Baron as their New Uni Model  

Looks very Plain and Dull, I'm sure the Hornets won't play anywhere close to that description though, they'll be much better than that :yes:


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> If only the Nets got some new jerseys. Then we could talk about New Jersey's new jerseys.
> 
> Shroombal, give me some bananas.


lmao!!!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

they look like ncaa division 2 jerseys or juco jerseys. it doesnt look like something that should be worn in the best league in the world.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Projected Hornets Lineup...*















































And no...It's not just Drew. The jersey's are just awfull. They don't look that good on tha black guys either.


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

they look pretty nice to me... maybe the color jerseys are the kickers...

jeez, all you guys must have watched the Style Network and heard Isaac Mizrahi's analysis of b-ball jerseys...

peace


----------

